

How To Make a Funny Talk Title Without Using The Word "Weasel" - fad
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-make-funny-talk-title-without.html
he's blagging about branding this time<p>has a link to a video with his speech at OSCOM at the end

======
mynameishere
Wasn't the term "open source software" invented specifically to get away from
the word "free" in "free software"? They (companies) recognized that there was
a branding problem all along.

~~~
budu3
Yeah it's strange for a group that wanted to be more business savvy than the
Free Software guys not to trademark Open Source Software.

------
david927
I've always read and enjoyed Steve's posts, but here he comes off smug
(despite the self-depricating jokes) as if he's summoning enlightment for the
audience, when the talk is simply obtuse. Is a trademark necessary? Hardly.
You can call something 'free' and yet try to charge for it. No one needs to
trademark the word 'free' to protect it. In the same way, if some companies
are using the 'open source' moniker without releasing their source, it will
become quickly evident to the customer.

Could there be a certification based on a set of standards? Sure. What that
would look like is a great topic. But simply a lecture on basic marketing
concepts is embarrassing and I think when Steve looks back on this video, it
will be with a wince. (In his defence, I'm glad no one has had a camera around
during any one of my numerous embarrassments.

